# Iwc Pilots Watches



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The IWC Big Pilots watch looks nice, but i'm wondering how do military pilots afford it?!


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> The IWC Big Pilots watch looks nice, but i'm wondering how do military pilots afford it?!


Because they get paid loads  only joking. When I was in the RAF most of the aircrew wore issue watches to work. Most had higher end watches (off thier taste) for off duty.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmm, I'm not sure who would find the Big version useful - it is so outsized it looks like you have a saucer strapped to your wrist, and it must surely keep getting caught?

The 'normal' sized Flieger is quite big (and pricey) enough for me!

Cheers

G


----------



## Kai (Jan 9, 2010)

The IWC Big Pilots and Fliegers now are all luxury watches and not military related.......

The vintage IWC Mark X, XI are military issued and so free to the pilots at that time..... the vintage WW2 original IWC Big Pilot watch is also miltary issued...

One of my grails I am looking for is a IWC Mark XI....

Cheers..

Kai in Singapore


----------

